
Hackers Breached San Francisco’s Transit System and Demanded a Ransom - patmcguire
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2016/11/28/san_francisco_muni_hacked_for_a_ransom_payment.html
======
alexandercrohde
I don't know why this isn't more upvoted. As an SF resident I can confirm that
this happened over the holiday (Friday) (I heard a muni station agent
mentioned the word hacked, all the gates were open and said "free"). Plus the
article has a photo of proof.

The gates seem to be working as of this morning though... I wonder if they
paid?

~~~
walter_bishop
"HDDCryptor not only targets resources in network shares such as drives,
folders, files, printers, and serial ports via Server Message Block (SMB), but
also locks the drive. Such a damaging routine makes this particular ransomware
a very serious and credible threat not only to home users but also to
enterprises."

[http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/b...](http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/bksod-by-ransomware-hddcryptor-uses-commercial-tools-to-encrypt-
network-shares-and-lock-hdds/)

